

Ask HN: oLark or Livezilla? - martinshen

Simple question... I'm planning to integrate live help to get instant feedback or answer question from my beta users... Do you recommend LiveZilla or oLark?
======
amyshelton
If you are expecting a relatively low chat volume but more than 20
conversations per month, you might find My Customer Cloud's
(<http://mycustomercloud.com>) pay-per-use plan a good option. We also offer
SMS chat in addition to website chat.

------
bcx
I highly recommend <http://www.olark.com> \-- but I am biased. If you already
use an IM program, it's hard to beat being able to monitor visitors right in
your buddy list.

------
charliepark
I've only used oLark, but I've been happy with them.

